# immigration



## whale meat again (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, new member here. Myself, my wife and kids are seriously thinking about moving out to Adelaide in the next couple of years. We are both nurses and 40 years old and I understand we have to move before we are 45. We are saving for a holiday there next year to see if we like it before committing. What I'd like to know is if there's anything we can do just now in the meantime that would speed up the immigration process? We obviously don't want to pay for things just now and find its not for us but due to the time constraints re our age I would like to get the ball rolling now to save time at the other side of the holiday? Many thanks for any advice.


----------



## eduardoxmunoz (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

Where are you from? Depending on the place you are, IELTS exam is required and if I'm not wrong nurses are asked with the highest mark 9/9. In addition you surely will have to probe your experience through employment letters, CV, training courses, etc. Of course also you are going to need lot of documents updated such as birth certificates, passports, card ids, etc 

Regards


----------



## whale meat again (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry, we are from the UK. I know we need medicals and also to complete an English exam. Im not sure if we need to do this other exam you describe as we are registered practitioners in the uk but I will check. Thanks


----------



## whale meat again (Aug 22, 2011)

alien-muppets said:


> no chance of asking immigration directly?


Magic. Cheers for that Muppet


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

whale meat again said:


> Hi, new member here. Myself, my wife and kids are seriously thinking about moving out to Adelaide in the next couple of years. We are both nurses and 40 years old and I understand we have to move before we are 45. We are saving for a holiday there next year to see if we like it before committing. What I'd like to know is if there's anything we can do just now in the meantime that would speed up the immigration process? We obviously don't want to pay for things just now and find its not for us but due to the time constraints re our age I would like to get the ball rolling now to save time at the other side of the holiday? Many thanks for any advice.


as you are migrating inside Australia then it would be less problematic then migrating in other countries. the culture will be the same and there will be less adaptation and legal procedure. its just your positive attitude which will be enough to migrate


----------



## grapemaxwell (Feb 20, 2012)

it wont be a problem to settle in Australia since the cultures are similar but the larger metropolitan cities like melbourne and sydney offer a lot more opportunities than smaller cities


----------

